# Goy my varmint gun with a few extras !



## Razer636 (Feb 24, 2012)

I got my varmint setup today and I am excited as a fat kid with cake. Here's the list.

Tikka t3 varmint 22-250 ( only weights 8 pds with heavy barrel)

Harris swivel bipod 13-27 inches

Leupold vxr 30mm tube with fire dot 3x9x40 with cds

Hornady Vmax 50 grain at 3800 fps

I also got a new turkey choke for the supernova



















New choke


----------



## Razer636 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice looking rig, go sight it in and go get them critters!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

wow nice set up man... cant wait to see range and field results


----------



## Razer636 (Feb 24, 2012)

It comes in at 9 1/2 pounds loaded with scope and bipod


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a fine looking rig to be sure. That weight is not fun to carry but it sure helps to steady the shot.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes a very nice setup.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like Christmas ! Have fun, it's a beautiful setup !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

nice rig


----------



## Razer636 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys I am going to sight it in today


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Looking Rig Man! Good Luck with it!


----------



## Razer636 (Feb 24, 2012)

100 yards with 10 mph crosswind


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome shooting man ! I'd say it's a keeper. If not I'll give you my address.....LOL Now go get some dogs !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice shooting out of a great looking rig.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

gotta love those Tikkas , my new one is the T3 LITE also in 22-250... I'm packing it quite aways so I wanted to keep the weight down , Sure are shooters .


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He's got it up for sale in the wanted/for sale section if anyone's looking.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That was quick !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice sir! I've forgotten what that feeling is like to get a new rifle!


----------

